# What are your goals?



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

For your dogs?

Here are mine with Mogwai in the next couple of years
For 2011:
- Obtain Mirada's Rally Novice Title
- Obtain Mirada's herding instinct certificate
- Point her in conformation
- Exhibit her in her futurity
- Potentially exhibit at the GSDCA National (depends on her Futurity placement)

For 2012:
- Finish her championship
- Final OFA Xrays
- Whittle down final choices for stud dogs
- Get her HT and/or PT

For 2013:
- First litter (may occur LATE 2012)
- Special her if she's finished (definitely should be by then)
- Locate a junior to sign on to her or one of her babies (hopefully will find a junior BEFORE that, but you never know)
- Potentially register her with CanKC and exhibit her in Canada
- Get her CD
- First agility titles


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm not one of those that thinks way far into the future, so I will just do this years. 

~Finish Championships (Kira, and possibly BB)
~Finish JH (Kira)
~Work towards GN (Kira)
~ Possibly start Coursing Ability
~ If they have a litter this year I hope to get my Mini Bull
~ Get GCH (Eureka)
~ Bring a repeat performance to WCA nationals (BB or Kira)
~ Do well in the Futurity at nationals (BB)
~ Do well at BCA nationals (they bully gang)


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Same with me.. Marge has pretty much exceeded all of my expectations so rather than mapping out her whole life, I mapped out up until June earlier this year. (In June, I will map out the 2nd half of 2011.)

Agility
- to complete the OA title
- to complete the OAJ title *(done)*
- to accumulate TWO qualifying scores in Excellent A, regardless of class (Standard or Jumpers),
- and, most of all, FOR BOTH OF US TO KEEP OUR HEADS SCREWED ON STRAIGHT WHILE WE'RE IN THE RING! *(so far, so good!)*

Rally
- to complete the RL2 title *(done)*
- to accumulate TWO double-qualifying scores towards the ARCH title in APDT Rally *(done. completed ARCH!!)*
- to begin training for APDT Rally Level 3 *(starting March 27 in Rally Excellent class)*

Obedience
- to attend ONE obedience match with Marge at my club
- to drastically improve heeling footwork *(so far, so good)*
- to maintain performance of stays, fronts, and finishes*(not just maintaining, we're PERFECTING all three! gone to class 3 weeks in a row now!)*

The one long term goal I have is my MACH. I want that title above all others.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I have no plans for Kechara she is pretty much a pet now who enjoys doing training classes and Matches/recreational stuff, if I happen to show her it will only be if I have a surplus in money an if that happens I'll be trying for her CDX.

Hawkeye will be eating up the majority of my money, 
my plans for him for the current future are
Get OFA rating for hips and elbows(get CHIC number)
get CD
get NA
get NAJ
get VCD1

those will all be easily attainable for 2011

I also look forward to getting his CDX, OA, OAJ, AX, AXJ, VCD2, ASCA CH, STDsdc, PT, and CT all of which I believe are possible in his show career but it comes down to funds.


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Start trialing in AAC with my youngster Who hopefully she is ready for a trial the last weekend of April this year, we'll see. The goal is to start trialing her and get her to Masters by next winter. Have her ready for and enter the AAC Ontario Regionals in June 2012 and qualify for Nationals. So that all depends on how we do and being flexible. We have a seminar in April and I still have to send away for her height card, so I guess thats first lol.


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Kimma:
-Improve focus
-Work on our "working" relationship
-Continue sequencing obstacles involving more difficult handling on my part
-Attend a trial or two or three/get her used to the environment
-Proofing, proofing, proofing! Especially with weaves
-Get up to 12 weaves (hopefully we will have this in the next 2-3 months or so, along with difficult entries)
-Begin concentrating more on obedience
-Enter our first agility trial
-Enter our first obedience trial

Pentti:
-Teach him the basic commands, since he came to me knowing none of them
-Get him into training classes (probably obedience for a while with him, then MAYBE agility)
-Build a good "working" relationship


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

For 2011 -- just spelling out titling goals for the sake of brevity.

*Kim*
Agility -- Finish her Excellent A titles (needs 2 Standard and 1 JWW) and start accumulating MACH pts before the July 1 multiplier runs out. This depends not only on performance but trial availability. Continue accumulating MACH pts/QQs through the end of the year.
Obedience -- No specific titling goals. Prep for future.
Rally -- None

*Webster*
Agility -- Finish his OAJ (1 leg needed) and then his ExcA titles as well. He's progressed so quickly (OA and 1 leg from OAJ in 7 days of trialing) that I don't have specific goals for him long-term as he's not really had time to mature into an agility trialing dog so his potential is still unclear. He may/may not go for a MACH.
Obedience -- Finish his U-CDX (he has 1 leg, a 192)
Rally -- None

*Mira*
Agility -- Enter her in Nov JWW sometime summer 2011 to start getting trial experience. Entrance in Standard depends on equipment access, which we haven't had but once in three months. Would like to be in ExcB by 2012 Specialty.
Obedience -- No specific titling goals. Prep for future. Would like to be CDX ready by 2012 Specialty.
Rally -- None
Conformation -- Prep for breed ring. Entrance depends on physical maturity, etc.
Field -- WC and/or JH this year. May leave fourth leg of JH for 2012 Specialty just for fun but who knows. That's squeezing a lot of different things in one week on a young dog so maybe not.
+ Hips/Elbow clearances in July


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Really just want to start getting trial experience with Mia. She's very slow maturing so I'm not sure we'll even enter anything till next year. I would be stoked if we could pick up at least one title to go with her CGC this year. But if we need to wait till next year too that's fine with me.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Get Remmy's final two Advanced Snooker so he earns his Advanced Games Title. Earn his three Advanced Standard Q's for that title. He will then be in Masters in everything. Try and get Kiska's Starter Jumpers, not expecting a lot more than that this year for her but she could surprise me.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

My goals aren't as ambitious as some of yours, lol! We've just started Agility and we're still beginners, so most of our goals have to do with the basics.

1, I want to get Basil's reactivity totally managed and under control (We're getting very close!)
2, I want Basil to have a solid sit-stay and down-stay (Almost there)
3, Clean heeling and circle work for Agility (He's just starting to learn this)
4, I want him to learn to tug, and MAYBE retrieve (If I can get him to).
5, Continue to improve at running through the Agility course.
6, This is actually a goal for myself, but I want to become stronger at directing Basil, I'm kind of sloppy right now in how I handle him.
7, I would like to be able to work with him off leash consistently (We're just starting on this, too).
8, MAYBE do agility trials someday. But for now, it's just for fun. If he does well enough when we're more advanced, I may consider trials.
9, I would really like to get him his CGC, which is seeming more and more attainable every day. We shall see!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I would like to get Clyde's CD on him by the end of 2011.

Ideally, I'd like to advance one title per year. It remains unclear whether or not that is realistic, though. If we do it that way, he'll be 9 before he will get his OTCH and 10 before we get an invite to NOC, and that's if we train and trial our asses off... and I'm not sure how motivated I am.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Start competing in agility! Denali is 13 months as of today and we got the weave poles down today. She's got it. I'm also not sure if I'm going to go with only AKC trials or do usdaa or nadac too.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

2011 Atka: Obedience: AKC GN and CDX (A) 

2012-2013 Atka: AKC UD and start UDX
Tracking Training

2011 Questa: CGC, MAYBE her CD (fall), TDI 
Tracking training (FH etc.) MAYBE put her in the Seiger Show this fall. Get her evaluated for SchH bite work (tho with the lack of good helpers, huge time suck and $$ I expect to not chase a SchH title). If her breeder wants to see this done, let it be the breeder's time and $$ (IOW's it is not in Questa's contract).

2012 Questa: CD, get her evaluated OFA or PennHip etc. and maybe breed her depending on health tests and timing of her heat, the economy etc.(might not be until spring of 2013) Somewhere in here I would like to get Questa out on sheep and see her reaction. Not sure I have the deep pockets for an HGH or if she is an HGH dog.

All of this depends on economics (mine), and the economics of the puppy market (for the breeding thing).


----------



## dobedvm (Nov 1, 2010)

i keep track of my personal and dog related goals in my blog: 


rah
rah's first goal is to live another year. i know it sounds terrible, but truly the main thing i want from him is going to be another year. id trade every title and every leg, to have more moments with him, on the couch next to me like he is right now. 

that being said, rah's second goal is GET AN AKC UD. i want a UD, badly. rah deserves a UD. he's a terrific amazing working dog, and he deserves for the rest of the world to know how awesome he is. *(so far, we have another ASCA UD leg, and in AKC we've come close again by qualifying all but missed an article two days in a row - his next entry will be all four days at the cherry blossom cluster in timonium!)*

other goals: 
ASCA UD *(again - 2 legs down!)*
one UDX leg
one lonely OTCH point - that's all i want! 

work on the moving stand and signals - no moving feet! *(we've been great on signals so far this year - moving stand has been rough)*
clarify go outs even further - longer, straighter, faster! 
calm down heeling - focus on better footwork, calmer signals. *(i've been working some new methods these past two weeks and it's been interesting to see his brain click... shall see if there is any ring carry over... )*
reintro some open work - we've been focusing on utility so long! 


berlin

here's where the big stuff comes in - i've held her back in training so long with my own issues - i need to learn to trust her! i need to be the handler she needs - and remember to not handle her like rah, but like her own dog. in the beginning that may mean that she doesn't get shown at the same show as rah, and that rah gets handled like berlin so i dont have to handle two dogs two different ways. i need to be confident in her abilities, i need to feel secure that she will be there, and she can do it - and she can, so she will. 

this mainly applies to our heeling - i get so tentative because she's such a different heeler that it makes her insecure - when we're in sync its the best heeling i've got. working bridget carlsen's methods have made this SO MUCH BETTEr - so i want to keep this up. just last night we were able to backchain an entire novice routine to her jackpot/reward and i want to keep going from there! 

mainly in obedience, attitude and motivation. she has the fundamentals for all of novice, open and utility - but i want more out of her, so we have to bring it to the table. there are bits and pieces that need work (fronts, for example - at least i fail both dogs in the same place consistently!) but she knows her job if i can just explain to her what i want in a fair manner. 
*as an update - she showed and completed her ASCA CD and she is entered for her AKC CD, and I have hopes to bring her out in open this year - i hate novice, so i just want to get to the fun stuff  she's a good girl and her scores were mighty fine for me  im super pleased with how she did and she earned some nice placements in a competitive b class and even won a run off - she knew her job and worked hard to do it, so im pleased with her. *

in agility, i want to finish all her novice titles and move onto open. *she has 4 legs total in the 3 novice classes and she's entered next weekend - we're in privates right and she's making progress... *
we need to clarify contacts (as in, she needs to do them ) and in doing so, i need to clarify my release and reward for the contact behavior. *i know why her contact behavior has been off - just need to get time to practice how to fix them! *
i need to work weave entrances - she needs to learn to collect herself better and nail her entrances. *entrances have been nice lately! *
obstacle discrimination and in doing so, STOP THE TUNNEL SUCKING. when stressed or confused, or sometimes just because, berlin sucks into the tunnel. any side. 
*i have the plan to fix them and she's been pulling off them, so its working!!!! in fact, last class i pulled her off a tunnel by surprise!!!!* 

all in all, i just need to be a better handler for her. i am spoiled by rah who for the most part does his job no matter what i do (or do not) do - berlin is not that dog and the slightest shoulder movement, the faintest flick - she's going to read that - and worse, she gets pissed off at me for screwing up 


mercury
i co-own but im showing him this coming year - and i am going to put a CDX on that dog come hell or high water!!!! like rah, he deserves the title!!!!
*missed two legs in feb by him going down on the out of site sit - need to build up his endurance since i think hes just sore by the time we get to stays since his injury... need to start walking and he likely needs some pain meds as well... start walking him daily. he blew a 196.5!!!!!!!!! beautiful class too... *

*
big goal is to have 
rah in open b and utility b
mercury in utility a
berlin in open a
at dobe nationals in fitchburg MA in october
IT CAN BE DONE!!! *


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Tag: (2011) Do stuff.

Me: (2011) Improve on everything, footwork, body cues, handling, etc.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm still on the "get a puppy" stage. lol Hopefully by 2016....


----------



## 123fraggle (Feb 20, 2009)

My goal is to feel less nervous when trialing. I actually get physically ill. My brain tells me this is silly but my body begs to differ. If I can get past the nerves my next goal is to get Fraggle's Advanced Games title in AAC. We are one Q away, just need one more Snooker Q. Wish us luck as we are trialing this weekend. :clap2:


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

*#1 .. to have FUN with my dogs.* ... I don't think I can stress that too much.

To present my dogs, not only within the dog community but also within the general community, in an encouraging and positive light.

To demonstrate to people that 'purely positive' training is a viable, and prefered option.

With my dogs as mentors, and with the help of other, more knowledgeable people .. I hope to improve upon my understanding of dog behaviour, and my own training skills, so that I may pass that knowledge along to others in good faith.


Those are my goals with my dogs.


Oh ! ... and another leg in Utility would help, just a bit I guess.

**insert humble icon here**


----------

